# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux >  Comment supprimer son compte Developpez ?

## jbidou88

Bonjour, comment supprimer son compte Developpez.com ou supprimer l'affichage des anciennes discussions sur Google ?

Merci

----------


## quetzacoatl

Tu as essay d'effacer ton historique de navigation internet?

----------


## Guardian

Salut,



> comment supprimer son compte Developpez.com


Tu dois le demander par MP  un responsable du forum (Anomaly, Caro-Line, Domi2, E.Bzz), tu trouveras la liste ici  ::fleche::  http://www.developpez.net/forums/showgroups.php




> supprimer l'affichage des anciennes discussions sur Google ?


Tu ne peux videmment rien supprimer sur Google, l'indexation des pages est automatique.

Je te suggre de bien expliquer ton problme dans ton MP, on te proposera peut-tre une solution alternative qui solutionnera mieux ton problme  :;): 

Et vider l'historique et mme les fichiers temporaires de ton navigateur n'aura aucun effet  ::cfou::

----------


## quetzacoatl

Je pensais qu'il tait question des suggestions google..

----------


## pmithrandir

hostorique google...
https://www.google.com/dashboard/

----------


## Jean-Michel Ormes

le mieux serait de faire comme ArielD dit. Ou si c'est juste pour que quelqu'un ne retrouve pas tes discussions (recruteur ou autre), changer de pseudo.

----------

